
Intel Wants Court to Ban Nvidia from Making Chipsets for Latest Processors - epi0Bauqu
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/mainboards/display/20090218072841_Intel_Wants_Court_to_Ban_Nvidia_from_Making_Chipsets_for_Latest_Processors.html
======
krschultz
Intel is just asking for anti-trust scrutiny. A good rule of thumb is if you
have 75% market share, don't start sueing people out of the market if you
don't want to have to deal with the justice department.

